# Chen Qigong



## Sean Kovarovic (Sep 9, 2019)

What I was taught to be Chen family qigong


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2019)

It has some similarity to Chen family silk reeling but it is not the same. This does not mean it does not come from Chen. I have also seen similar from Hunyuantaiji which comes from Feng Zhiqiang (冯志强; 1928–2012 ) who was a student of Chen Fake. But I have also seen similar practices in other forms of taijiquan and Neijia arts

Where, or who did you learn it from?


----------



## Encho (Sep 11, 2019)

When I asked my teacher who learned from Chen Xiaowang and Chen Bing about Qigong he told me what they told him Taiji is Qigong,
If I recall Chen Bing did some stretching and stance and silk reeling, we never did a Qigong routine that was say Chen Qigong we did supplement exercises like hold a posture or silk reeling which in my opinion is enough
If others have different experiences love to hear them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2019)

Encho said:


> When I asked my teacher who learned from Chen Xiaowang and Chen Bing about Qigong he told me what they told him Taiji is Qigong,
> If I recall Chen Bing did some stretching and stance and silk reeling, we never did a Qigong routine that was say Chen Qigong we did supplement exercises like hold a posture or silk reeling which in my opinion is enough
> If others have different experiences love to hear them.



My Yang shifu feels the same way about taijiquan and from what I have been reading, so did Cheng Manching. Qi training is all part of taijiquan.

Never ran into Qigong, as shown, from my little exposure to training with Chen Zhenglei or students of his. But there are some basic qigong things he teaches, but nothing major. He does teach silk reading.

I am wondering if what is shown might come from Feng Zhiqiang. As time progressed he seemed to focus more on the Qi development side of things.


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Sep 14, 2019)

Perhaps. I don't know the history behind the set


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 14, 2019)

Sean Kovarovic said:


> Perhaps. I don't know the history behind the set



No worries. There are several branches of Chen, I think there may be 1 or 2 18th generatoin still around and there are several 19th generation, and now the 20th generation is coming around, so it could have come from one of them.


----------

